# cory id



## professor-moriarty (Aug 28, 2014)

Picked these up at petco while getting a 55 on the 1$ a gallon sale. it said julli cory on the tank but 1 looks like a leopard cory are they a male and female


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't know what you mean by "leopard" cory but, Corydoras trilineatus is commonly sold as C. julii(even at petco/petsmart). The pic is too blurry for me to give you a def. answer. You can go to www.planetcatfish.com for a positive id. The difference is going to be whether the pattern on the corys' head is speckles(dots) or, reticulations(wiggly lines). I hope this helps. And, corydoras are sexually monomorphic.. that is there is no true distinguishing features(difference in colors, fin shape) to determine sex like cichlids and other species.


----------



## professor-moriarty (Aug 28, 2014)

I went to the sight you suggested and Leopard Cory is a common name for the name you gave. The pic's look close. 1 is kind of tan and other is gray. I will give them a couple of days to get settled in and try for a better pic.


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Alright! Glad I could help - like I said the distinguishing characteristic will be the lines versus the dots. Let me know when you figure it out! Most of the Juliis are actually C. trilliniatus like I said so it would be nice to have actual Juliis. I purchased six "Julii"(turned out to be triliniatus) years ago - about 5 - and they were absolutely beautiful. When really happy they get silvery instead of gray and get turquoise iridescent markings similar to cichlids and sunfish.. there are a striking fish in a school! I lost my last one a few months ago but had all the original six for fours years before losing one. Mine stayed small the biggest was almost 2" the others stayed around 1.5"


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

I wouldn't be too surprised if the two on the photo turn out to be different species! Overall colour, size of spots on the head, pattern on the back, size of black spot in the dorsal fin, shape of head: all seem slightly different ...


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

+1 on that illustrator


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

I think that this is more a question for the forum of Planet Catfish or the seriouslyfish forum, than for a plant-forum ...


----------



## LeeHarvey81 (Feb 16, 2015)

Maybr julii


----------

